# what would be cool on naxos ??



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Music of the pirate of renaissance europe:

It could be instrumental music or vocal work(like songs), what about it , is this a stupid idea
or an interresting one?

Im i serious well of course i am.. always, but my idea sound rad someone most take notes, does what im talking about exist?


:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I've seen George O post something like that in the title. It would be quite a task to scan his posts to dig it up, though


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It would be good if Naxos recorded more High Baroque to Classical operas (1700 to 1780) on period instrument groups.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

It would be cool of Naxos released 'complete works' box sets of more obscure composers...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It would be cool of Naxos released 'complete works' box sets of more obscure composers...


I agree, especially from the 18th century. But I think Naxos does release a lot of works from obscure composers from many periods.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> I agree, especially from the 18th century. But I think Naxos does release a lot of works from obscure composers from many periods.


I would love to see a Complete JM Kraus box set!


----------



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Music of the pirate of renaissance europe:
> 
> It could be instrumental music or vocal work(like songs), what about it , is this a stupid idea
> or an interresting one?
> ...


Quite possible! But the words or notation may be scribbled on dirty, sometimes blood stained papyrus scrolls crammed inside a wooden chest that sunk to the bottom of the Caribbean sea sometime in the early 1600's along with a Spanish crown, some jewels, artifacts, various letters, and fare. Someone has to fetch it. Expeditions are expensive though, and 'We want funding to look for pirate music' probably won't cut it. I would like to hear pirate music to though Deprofundis. I really would. Maybe pirates couldn't be bothered to write s…t like that down though, or didn't know how. Then again, there may be some of their music out there preserved for posterity in a more practical fashion.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I think a Myaskovsky string quartet series would be cool, maybe even frosty. The Northern Flowers label has this series, but no budget label has yet delivered one.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't understand it , if there's on company who releases lots of old and new , people still complaining.
Subscribe to the newsletter and you will find out


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I would love to see a Complete JM Kraus box set!


No! I've only got one more volume to go of his symphonies! Unless there's a lot more not yet recorded.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Weston said:


> No! I've only got one more volume to go of his symphonies! Unless there's a lot more not yet recorded.


Well, complete everything of Kraus. I have no recordings of his music yet; I've only heard his stuff on YouTube and Spotify so far.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

PJaye said:


> Quite possible! But the words or notation may be scribbled on dirty, sometimes blood stained papyrus scrolls crammed inside a wooden chest that sunk to the bottom of the Caribbean sea sometime in the early 1600's along with a Spanish crown, some jewels, artifacts, various letters, and fare. Someone has to fetch it. Expeditions are expensive though, and 'We want funding to look for pirate music' probably won't cut it. I would like to hear pirate music to though Deprofundis. I really would. Maybe pirates couldn't be bothered to write s…t like that down though, or didn't know how. Then again, there may be some of their music out there preserved for posterity in a more practical fashion.


If the music was written down then Pirates wouldnt be afraid to read it because of all the 'black spots'


----------

